# Low Testosterone - A potential explanation for my sexless marriage



## Rejected (Dec 26, 2011)

I've posted before about how my husband and I don't have sex. Have never had sex... he is 51 and a virgin. I actually stopped to think about it the other day. The last time I had sex was my 18th birthday. I am now 32. 

He finally saw the doctor because, although I generally will not ever betray my husband's confidence, it has come to a point where I am struggling so much with depression that I was afraid I might commit suicide. And to explain that to my doctor meant explaining WHY I wanted to end it. 

So the doctor tested hubby's testosterone. It turns out that his testosterone level is on the floor. He has primary hypogonadism. Initially the doctor had recommended a psychiatrist for my husband, but once he saw the blood test results, he told us that we could hold off on that because his testosterone levels could explain this whole thing.

I'm feeling more optimistic. I am also feeling clueless. Does anyone here have any experience with, or knowledge of low testosterone?


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

I was diagnosed with low T and am on testosterone replacement therapy. It has worked wonders. It never affected my libido. But, it did affect my stamina, the size of my erection and my ability to lose weight. It may have also helped with being able to concentrate too.

What is the Dr. doing about it now that the test results are in?


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

BTW, he is still a virgin at age 51? How long have you been married?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

txhunter54 said:


> BTW, he is still a virgin at age 51? How long have you been married?


And no offense intended, but did you just miss the big clue about him not being terribly sexual?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

PBear said:


> And no offense intended, but did you just miss the big clue about him not being terribly sexual?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm well aware of low T. What we don't know is how long he has been low T.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have read some about hypogonadism, and some men can actually be born with it. There for never really knowing they have a issue unless tested. 

I guess that is possible with our husband, and maybe why he is still a virgin. My question to you is, did you know he was a virgin when you married him? Did he tell you or did you pick up on clues that he wasn't really interested in sex? 

Also were you contemplating suicide because of this, even though you may have known prior to marriage?

My suggestion is seek counseling for this issue on suicide, surely there are other factors for why you would consider this?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

txhunter54 said:


> I'm well aware of low T. What we don't know is how long he has been low T.


Sorry for mis-communicating. My point was intended for the OP, and how the big clue of her husband being a virgin at a relatively old age might have been missed. I was agreeing with you. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm with PBear... I'm quite confused as to how the marriage even came to be in first place.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

How long have you been married?

You say you have never had sex with him and the last time YOU had sex was when you were 18 and you're now 32? Why haven't you had sex since then? 

Did he tell you he was a virgin and wanted to wait till marriage? Then once you were married he never had sex with you?


----------



## PhoenixBennu (Feb 24, 2012)

I am a husband who has severely low testosterone. My wife is bipolar and has been being hurt with her depression because of lack of sex. Its not because I do not want to, but because I cant. I emotionally want to have the experience, and am still attracted to her. Its like wanting to to the store but the car wont start. 

I have started on my testosterone injections and now I am feeling better. had tried an injection before and went from no sex to multiple times a day, but the shot wore off and i didnt have money to go back. now got my second shot, and still a little under the norm, but getting better.

I used to be as horny as her and go for hours. With low t I cant get it up for anything. To masturbate, to have sex, anything. When ti finally does get up, its really not an erection, and I have to focus hard to keep it up. With the injections it is so much better.


----------

